# NBA Live 2005 Euroleague Patch help



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

Can someone help me with finding pictures of all the logos/courts/sponsors for the teams in this years Euroleague?

People have already started making the NBA Live 2005 Euroleague patch and are in need of clear (large) pictures of all the teams logos/sponsors and courts.


Any help would be welcome, but i stress the smaller clubs need the most help. Post any pictures here or links to sites with these pics.


thank you


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

There is a site of some italian boys that made an italian A1 League version of NBA live since 2000.

In the next days I will search something for you, at least for the 4 italian teams.


----------

